# Your Nut Drivers Tools likes/dislikes



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

I tried searching but I couldn't come up with much.

I'm curious what brand nut drivers everyone likes. I've got a set of the *hobbico*/dynamite/duratrax ones and they are worth less than I paid for them. The wall thickness is so large that they don't fit in "normal" sized holes very well. For instance, to take off my rear wheel nut on my T4 I had to grind the outside of the driver so it would fit inside the wheel.. sad...above and beyond that they aren't deep enough so I can't drop one over a ball stud and have it grab the nut below the stud...I believe that is the definition of aggravation: Having the proper size wrench but it still doesn't fit!?!?

Anyway, due to this I'm investing in some quality wrenches.

I've seen the trinity wrenches in the pits and I like the feel as well as the quality. If I purchase three of the most needed sizes I'll have $40 + in them. For under $60 I can get the set from associated but I haven't been able to put my hands on them.

Any comparisons from someone that's seen both? I'm not worried about the money, I'm worried about buying the wrong set "again" and having to reinvest.

Tower Nut Driver Search Page


Thanks for any input,

Ryan


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

the nut drivers i use, i picked up at sear


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Not much help BUT I wishh radio shack still sold the nut driver kits they used to have... They were nice... basically a set of 8 Small sized nut drivers and then a big handle.. It even had a carrying case the whole package when in the case was about the size of your wallet.. really nice setup.. I wish I knew who made the kits for them.. Id buy 3 sets of them. 

FWIW I currently just bought specific sized craftsman ones...they work great..Other than the size/weight of them Ive had no problems wit them hanging up on wheels or anything.. However they are overkill for RC IMHO.. I have no need to torque a 4/40 nut to 50000 Ft/lbs so I dont "NEED" a drop forged 5 lb nut driver>>which is why I want my radio shack setup back..


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i use the blue handled ones. "tools" on nut drivers is alot of them have a tapered head inside so it makes it hard to grip studballs. sometimes too... the cheaper nutdrivesrs get stuck on wheel nuts. doh!

i found.. electronic store ones, or the "blue" handled ones work great.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I picked up a cheap set from the local hardware store that work well for me.


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

I have the Losi nut drivers, and yes i did have to drill out the 3/16 one to be able to get it to fit all the way on ballstuds, I had to do the same thing to an Integy set i had before that. Other than that i have had no problems from those


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

kenwood i have a set of those! i went just last week to buy another set...gone! i could sell a million of them if i could find them! they rock!


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

I like and use all Klein. Work very well for everything. Also like the larger handle, easier to use that the losi or a/e hex drivers for example.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

katf1sh said:


> kenwood i have a set of those! i went just last week to buy another set...gone! i could sell a million of them if i could find them! they rock!


UMM dude after researching Ill help you out >>>They are easy to find>>just not cheap..

Manufacturer= XCELITE
PART NUMBER = SP120 
Price range...Ive seen them on-line new from $25 cheapest to $50 most expensive..

For some reason I swore that Radio Shack sold them for like 18.99 but I ve not checked since mid 1990's LOL


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Kenwood. I have used the same ones from the shack. I haven't ck'd with em to see if they still have em. worked great though. cheap.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Shack does not carry them anymore...Look 1 post above.. thats the company that makes them... Almost every on-line electronics store sells them... Im ordering a set this week.. :thumbsup:


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

trinity, you have to drill for the ball studs also. I like that Associated ones are color coded. My trinity ones are just kept in order so that I know which one I need


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

does anyone know if you have to drill the associated ones to fit ball studs?

It seems a bit rediculous that an RC specific tool doesn't work for a certain RC application and your paying a premium dollar for it.

The hobbico/duratrax/dynamite ones don't look like they would accept drilling to easily.


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

HUDY,best there is..liteweight,thin wall,slim shaft,comfortable.no drilling either


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

I have the asc. tools, they are good. You do not have to drill them . they are
pricey. I won mine at the raffle at the Birds last year.
Butch


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

what about these? they look like the shack drivers but there 13.00 a set? 

http://www.action-electronics.com/screwdrivers.htm

part # #GC-12-041 scroll down to the middle of the page....


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

price looks great.. Can't tell from the picture the depth of the socket but for the price it might be worth trying out.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

A long time ago I was browsing my local tool store and came acrossed a 1/4" nut driver by "Wila 265" out of Germany. Since, I have purchased the 3/8" which will work in ballstuds without any alterations, and a 4.5mm which fits motor spring posts, I had to grind down the outside diameter of this one though, but just a little. I hardly use it anymore. They were very reasonably priced too.


I have used Thorsen, now made by MIP, allen drivers for 5 or 6 years now. Expensive but worth every penny, they just never wear out!


----------

